# skiing/snowboarding buddy May 16-19 2010 Loveland Pass area



## tyroleanlux (May 10, 2010)

I'm an Austrian skier & snowboarder (27) and have skied/boarded all my life. I currently live in Baltimore though and will be in Denver this week. I'm going to rent a car and stay in Silverthorne, CO. I'm looking for a skiing/snowboarding buddy for the following days:

Sunday, 5/16
Monday, 5/17
Tuesday, 5/18
Wednesday morning, 5/19

I'm open to both backcountry or in-bounds skiing (probably A-Basin). I'll be based in Silverthorne, so probably the Loveland Pass are would be an obvious choice to go to, but I'm also open to driving a little further. I have plenty of skiing/snowboarding/ski touring/ski mountaineering experience, but I've never skied in the Rockies, so I'm obviously not a local. Since all my skis are back home in Tyrol/Austria, I'll bring my snowboard around.


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

Are you sure you're not a texan posing as Austrian. Do you like hallucinogenics?


----------



## tyroleanlux (May 10, 2010)

No idea what you're trying to say, but I'm pretty sure about my nationality (Austrian) and about where I grew up (Tyrol)...


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

tyroleanlux said:


> No idea what you're trying to say, but I'm pretty sure about my nationality (Austrian) and about where I grew up (Tyrol)...


There are many of us who have no idea what Mr. C is trying to say. Join the club.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Try posting on Teton Grravity research. Mot folks here have hung up their skis and dusted off their boats.

There is plenty of good snow to be had, have fun.


----------

